# Jimmy Choo for H&M



## melozburngr (Nov 9, 2009)

Who is going to the launch?  Im heartbroken that is not available in Las Vegas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There is a pair I've been dying for for a year!

Select Cities only, those bastards.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 9, 2009)

I can't wait!  We have 2 H&M stores here in Toronto that will both carry the Jimmy Choo line!  Gotta make some room in the closet...


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 9, 2009)

I am SO jealous.  there is only one pair I want, but they won't have the line here in Las Vegas.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2009)

I am suprised that they won't have it in Vegas.  Seems like a good place to launch the line.  What are the other locations?  TIA!


----------



## Modmom (Nov 9, 2009)

Only 4 stores across Canada...two in Ontario (totally unfair), one in Montreal and one in Vancouver.  Sucks!!!  I'm left in the Alberta dust on this one.  I thought for sure West Edmonton Mall would get it, but nope.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 9, 2009)

San Francisco, New York (5 locations), Costa Mesa (south Coast Plaza), CA, Los Angeles (Beverly Center), West Hollywood, and Chicago for US.

I talked my guy friend Jordan in SF into going down there to get me a pair! lol


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2009)

ARGG I live two hours away from Toronto but wont be able to make it... I want this sooo bad, I LOVE IT SO MUCH :|

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1.../jimmychoo.jpg


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 10, 2009)

They now have more info on their website about the collection.  Some of the taller ladies out there will be disappointed to hear that the shoes only go up to a size 9.  Seriously??  Generally designer shoes go up to an 11 for women.  I'm 5'8" and take either a 9.5 or a 10 depending on the designer.  I'm quite shocked that these only go up to a 9.  Guess I could go and try the 9...

Not to mention the fact they only go up to an 11.5 for men...what???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hubby is 6'2" and takes a size 13...guess he's outta luck as well.  I don't think I even know any guy that takes smaller than a 12.

http://files.hm.com/designer2009/pdf...zeChart_GB.pdf


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2009)

Wtf thats so dumb.. I'm between 9-10 for shoes as well but I'm usually a 9.5 or 10.. I hope the shoes run large for the sake of everyone!!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2009)

*hides*  I wear 5-6 depending on the shoe, so Im excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I do feel bad for those of you that wear larger sizes than they offer tho.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I can't wait!  We have 2 H&M stores here in Toronto that will both carry the Jimmy Choo line!  Gotta make some room in the closet..._

 
Do you know which stores in Toronto? I'm assuming the one in the Eaton Centre and maybe Yorkdale?


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 11, 2009)

omgoodness those shoes are cute! Do you know how much they will cost? Maybe I'll have my sister grab me some...she lives in ny, yay!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Do you know which stores in Toronto? I'm assuming the one in the Eaton Centre and maybe Yorkdale?_

 
Eaton Center and Bloor Street.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_omgoodness those shoes are cute! Do you know how much they will cost? Maybe I'll have my sister grab me some...she lives in ny, yay!_

 
Pricing is up on the H&M website.


----------



## MsHielo (Nov 11, 2009)

Shame that this isn't in Boston...but my wallet is definitely happy!


----------



## MzFit (Nov 13, 2009)

I am in Toronto I am hear people are lining up I would like something but not sure so bad I would line up. LOL


----------



## Boasorte (Nov 15, 2009)

the lines werent so bad yesterday
I didn't buy anything, but I'ce seen sooo many of those damn blue bags on 34th st, I decided to go in and take a look. I had no idea u needed some kind of 'pass' to shop the ladies section. smh
they sure don't play with Jimmy Choo lol


----------



## kpenn (Mar 28, 2010)

I just have to re-live the memory of lining up 20 hours for this launch on Bloor Street.  My friend and I were fourth and fifth in line!  Craziest night of my life, but I met so many amazing people.  We had an absolute blast and even got free 'treat bags' with a bracelet inside for waiting so long.

I got the star clutch (which is my most prized possession...haha), the suede shoe-booties, the choker and a bracelet (plus the free bracelet in my treat bag).

The things people do for fashion...including hiring homeless people to sit in line for them over night (which literally caused fights to break out), crying, screaming, pushing, swearing, begging...it was quite the spectacle!


----------

